# Gebäudeautomatisierung mit einer WAGO 750-871



## kuno69 (13 Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin aktuell ziemlich verzweifelt deswegen erbitte ich Hilfe von euch zum Thema Hausautomatisierung.

Kurze Geschichte.
Ich habe ein kleines Zechenhaus im Ruhrgebiet gekauft. (Baujahr 1923) 
Dieses wird nun von Grund aus Kernsaniert.

Durch meine Arbeit habe ich einen circa 3 Jahre alten Wago 750-871 Controller bekommen sowie ein passendes Netzteil. 
Mit Hilfe der Wago möchte ich nun mein Haus automatisieren. 

Wie sieht der passende Verkabelung aus für eine Wago?
Ich höre hier sehr widersprüchliche Sachen von meinen Arbeitskollegen ... (wovon nur einer eine Hausautomatisierung besitzt mit einer Homematic der rest ist meiner Meinung nach gefährliches Halbwissen)

Der eine sagt ich soll Sternförmig von der UV 5x1,5 NYM Kabel verlegen (Beispiel 3er Steckdosen-Kombination um somit jede Steckdose schaltbar zumachen) 
Im Internet lese ich von BUS Verdrahtung mit 2x2x0,8er JY ST Y Kabel. 

Sämtliche Wände sind offen und ich kann soviel Kabel reinziehen wie ich möchte, dementsprechend möchte ich nun alles so gut es geht verkabeln und vorbereiten.


Aufgrund meines Arbeitgebers komme ich günstig an die DI/DO Module sowie das 750-523 Modul mit diesen sollte eine Rolladensteuerung für meine PSK-Tür realisierbar sein.

Was würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle tun? 

Über Vorschläge und Antworten freue ich mich sehr.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## hucki (13 Februar 2017)

Auch wenn Du es bestimmt nicht gerne hörst:

*Such' Dir bitte professionelle Hilfe vor Ort!*

Deine Ausführungen lassen darauf schliessen, dass Du nicht wirklich Fachkenntnisse von der Sache hast.
Davon abgesehen, dass Du so den Wert Deiner Erwerbung ruinieren kannst, geht es auch um mögliche elektrische Gefährdungen anderer Personen.
Nimm das bitte nicht auf die leichte Schulter.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Februar 2017)

Ich kann mich Hucki nur anschließen.

Mit einer Blechkarre, die in den ersten drei Jahren die Hälfte an 
Wert verliert, fährt man zum Fachmann, um ein Leuchtmittel 
wechseln zu lassen ... 

... aber in ein Haus, das zig Jahre bewohnt werden soll, baut man 
ein, was gerade so herumliegt und nichts gekostet hat.

Echt jetzt?

Es ist toll, dass sämtlich Wände offen sind – trotzdem ist ein 
Konzept erforderlich:

 - was soll automatisiert werden (gleich jetzt oder vorbereitet)
 - welches System (wer kann das warten und erweitern)

Ich empfehle die PDF von Herrn Natterer (Link unten):

Vorträge SPS-Forum-Treffen 2014


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2017)

Smarthome gehört auch zu den Schlagworten rund um IoT.
Fakt ist aber, dass es zur Zeit nur für Leute mit viel Sachverstand oder viel Geld geeignet ist.

Wenn du deine Wago nicht selber installieren und programmieren kannst, lass die Finger weg.

Beim Thema schaltbare Steckdosen muss ich immer schmunzeln ... Viele setzen es um und die wenigsten nutzen es nachher.
Ich hab 3Stück schaltbar und seh keinen weiteren Bedarf.

Rollosteuerung und SPS ist sinnvoll. Simple Gruppenlösungen mit intelligenten Schaltuhren lassen sich die Hersteller teuer bezahlen.
Da ist eine Wago und eine Handvoll Relais billiger ... Wenn man es selber macht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (14 Februar 2017)

Mit dem PR-Speech hat Blockmove Recht, aber eine Gebäudeautomatisierung ist nicht nur für Bastler oder Reiche - da muss ich widersprechen.

Die sinnige Auslegung ist aber nie in den Hochglanzprospekten dargelegt - da wird nur das BWL-Gequatsche abgedruckt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Februar 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Beim Thema schaltbare Steckdosen muss ich immer schmunzeln ... Viele setzen es um und die wenigsten nutzen es nachher.
> Ich hab 3Stück schaltbar und seh keinen weiteren Bedarf.



Was hast Du denn an den schaltbaren Steckdosen angeschlossen?

Ich habe gar keine, weil ich Meinung bin, dass diese Funktion bei beweglichen Geräten ins jeweilige Gerät gehört ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Februar 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Mit dem PR-Speech hat Blockmove Recht, aber eine Gebäudeautomatisierung ist nicht nur für Bastler oder Reiche - da muss ich widersprechen.
> 
> Die sinnige Auslegung ist aber nie in den Hochglanzprospekten dargelegt - da wird nur das BWL-Gequatsche abgedruckt.



Was meinst Du BWL-Gequatsche? Das würde ja bedeuten, 
dass mir Einsparungen vorgerechnet werden. Gibt es sicher 
im Energie-Bereich/Heizung, aber beim Smart Home?

Das Problem ist doch, dass kein echter Nutzen dargestellt
wird. Heizung vom Strand aus bedienen, wer braucht denn 
so was?


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2017)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn an den schaltbaren Steckdosen angeschlossen?
> 
> Ich habe gar keine, weil ich Meinung bin, dass diese Funktion bei beweglichen Geräten ins jeweilige Gerät gehört ...



Natürlich der Klassiker: Aussensteckdose für Weihnachtsbeleuchtung.
Dann gibts eine schaltbare Steckdose im Kinderzimmer. Falls der Kleine mal irgendwann einen TV bekommt.
Und im Wohn-Esszimmer wird das Multimedia-Zeug auch abgeschaltet.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Mit dem PR-Speech hat Blockmove Recht, aber eine Gebäudeautomatisierung ist nicht nur für Bastler oder Reiche - da muss ich widersprechen.
> 
> Die sinnige Auslegung ist aber nie in den Hochglanzprospekten dargelegt - da wird nur das BWL-Gequatsche abgedruckt.



Eine Gebäudeautomatisierung ist durchaus sinnvoll. Ganz ohne Zweifel.
Nur momentan haben wir den Zustand, dass es (ausser vielleicht KNX) keinen Standard gibt.
Jeder Hersteller kocht seine eigene Suppe, sprich hat sein eigenes Protokoll.
Alles lässt sich natürlich per App bedienen. Toll ... Dann hast du x-verschiedene Apps auf dem Smartphone drauf.

Also ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage:
Entweder du bastelst es dir selber oder musst gehörig in die Tasche greifen.

Konkrete Frage an DIch GLT:
Wieviele Stunden veranschlagst du für die Planung und Inbetriebnahme einer KNX basierten Heizungs-Einzelraumregelung eines EFH (10 Räume) mit FBH und Raumdisplay?
Wie oft musst du da Vorort bis der Kunde zufrieden ist?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (15 Februar 2017)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was meinst Du BWL-Gequatsche? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass mir Einsparungen vorgerechnet werden. Gibt es sicher
> im Energie-Bereich/Heizung, aber beim Smart Home?


Das machen Sie auch (sparen *bis zu*....)
Eine Gebäudeautomation (ich kann den Smart-Begriff nicht leiden, weil Quatsch) umfasst auch die HLK.
Und man kann "sparen" - genauer gesagt der fahrlässigen Verschwendung entgegensteuern.

Ein Automatisierungssystem kauft man nicht nur wegen Einsparungen, sondern vor allem wegen dem Komfort.
Wenn ich für jeden Mist ein Telefon in die Hand nehmen soll, ist dass Käse. Die Technik soll unauffällig im Hintergrund bleiben u. langjährig wartbar sein.

Ich mache jetzt Bussysteme seit >20 Jahren u. viele Anlagen laufen seitdem störungsfrei u. ohne jegliche Hilfe zu benötigen. Der ganze Googlekram wird diese Zeit nicht erleben.




Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass kein echter Nutzen dargestellt wird. Heizung vom Strand aus bedienen, wer braucht denn
> so was?


Eben - keiner. Aber genau das ist das ganze SmartHome-Gequassel - denn nach PR ist ein SmartHome per Smartphone zu bedienen - muss ja keinen Sinn haben.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Eine Gebäudeautomatisierung ist durchaus sinnvoll. Ganz ohne Zweifel.
> Nur momentan haben wir den Zustand, dass es (ausser vielleicht KNX) keinen Standard gibt.


KNX ist seit 25 Jahren rückwärtskompatibel und es ist ein weltweiter Standard - wieviele Standards hättest Du den gerne?
Und wenn Du dann 10 Standards hast, welcher ist denn dann nun DER Standard?



Blockmove schrieb:


> Jeder Hersteller kocht seine eigene Suppe, sprich hat sein eigenes Protokoll.
> Alles lässt sich natürlich per App bedienen. Toll ... Dann hast du x-verschiedene Apps auf dem Smartphone drauf.


Das ist ja der Unterschied zwischen einem GA-System u. einem Bastelwastelgelumpe ohne echten Sinn.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wieviele Stunden veranschlagst du für die Planung und Inbetriebnahme einer KNX basierten Heizungs-Einzelraumregelung eines EFH (10 Räume) mit FBH und Raumdisplay?


Da es ja nicht das Raumdisplay gibt u. leistungsfähigere nicht nur schnöde Heizung machen, ist es dehnbar.

Aber die reine Heizungsgeschichte ist, ohne spezielle Sonderlocken, nach max. 2,5 Std. gegessen.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie oft musst du da Vorort bis der Kunde zufrieden ist?


1x - zur Inbetriebnahme.
Wie oft käme denn dein Heizungsbauer bei einer 0815-FBH?


----------

